# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  VENTA DE ENGORDE VACUNO

## DANIELBGTZ

EL GRANJERO es la marca registrada de SERALICO SAC, la cual   comercializa alimentos balanceados, mezclas proteicas y minerales para ser usados en la producción animal.
Posee planta propia de acopio y fabricación, en Lima-Perú.
Contamos con una línea de balanceados para *bovinos de leche* , *bovinos de carne*, *cerdos en producción y reproducción*, *conejos*, *peces*, *equinos* y *aves*.   
Para mayor información visite nuestra página web WWW.SERALICO.COM.PE  o mediante el email  *DANIEL.RIOS@SERALICO.COM.PE*Temas similares: Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) engorde de plátanos tipo inguiri Venta de Chala para  Ganado Vacuno y Cuyes Venta Establo para Engorde Socio para engorde de ganado

----------

